# Predator Shadows Promo



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you all know the Predator Shadows Promo is up now finally! Took me a year to gather enough footage and to learn how to sucessfully film predator hunts. I'm still learning a lot but great thinges are coming.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! I'm looking forward to more great footage !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As said above awesome, hard work with great results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice footage


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great job Eric !! cant wait to see your series of videos.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Couesbuck16...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A lot of work right there. Just wondering where you hope the effort will lead you.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Pretty cool


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

glenway not sure where it may take me. Right now it's just extra footage for AZ Extreme Hunting and we get good sponsorships with great companies so that does help take costs out of hunting. The biggest part I get out of it is the joy doing it and sharing it with others. My buddy and I are going to be working on a short film that will hopefully explain why us predator addicts hunt predators. My goal is to show everyone else why we do what we do and what it means to us.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope you make the most of the doors that will open in front of you. Good luck with your passion and keep an open mind to the possibilities.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool, that's all I can say is way cool. Now to go watch them on the Ipad as my sound died on the laptop.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great job on the promo. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just plain old AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! Nice work!


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Very nice job on your promo


----------

